# what do u think



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

so this is the end







want to sale my audi http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif was thinking about this very long, and get a avant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my only qst is, i m not sure how much i should be asking for it. i hope u people can help me, here is a list of mods: 
1999 a6 Q auto/tip 
103k 
h&r coilovers 
19" rvm wheels
brand new dunlop 9000 245/35/19 rubber (only 2weeks on a car) 
set of winter pirellis with 16" wheels (used one winter) 
hella smoked tails 
euro rear plate housing 
euro headlights (with led parking lights) 
ll tek wing 
chrome mirror covers 
twin magnaflow mufflers (ractive tips) 
rockoford fsgt amp 
1x12 kicker solo barick 
car is in very good cond, i ve seen them go for like 9k







what do u think a fair price would be. ??? 
*sorry for such post*


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: what do u think (alpina5)*

maybe $11-12k if you find the right buyer


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: what do u think (bhb399mm)*

hey alpina, you gonna sell it?
buy yourself a euro a6 avant, they with the big engine are really cheap here.
nobody want them, the benzin here cost's 1,5$ so you get the car for a little


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: what do u think (alpina5)*

if you're looking to get an A6 Avant why not keep the coilovers and wheels for the next car? $9000 or $10,000 is probably what you can get for your car. You should be able to find an A6 Avant with less miles and newer model year for about the same price. I did. But whatever you do good luck in your search and I look forward to seeing your next ride.
later


----------

